# Does this look positive? 8DPO



## Taseth

It’s an easy @ home. I’m not sure if they have false positives. Came up in the time frame and was smu. I used opks to track ovulation. Do I just keep testing to see if it gets darker?


----------



## robo123

Looks positive, good luck x


----------



## mridula

It sure is a BFP :) Congratulations!! Keep testing to track progression!


----------



## mummy2lola

Looks like a definite bfp congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Aphy

I would call that an easy bfp! Hope it continues to darken!


----------



## mumof1+1

Definitely bfp. Good luck x


----------



## ClairAye

Definitely looks positive!


----------



## missielibra

I'd call that a BFP. Especially with the [email protected] They seem to take longer to show a line than other brands so the fact that you got a good line on one is great!

Congrats!


----------



## Taseth

Thanks ladies!! I’m getting pretty excited. And I’ve also done 3 more test since then hahaha. Man this poas is addictive.

So I decided to test last night before bed, so still 8DPO and again this morning at 9DPO. Both the Easy @ Home we’re squinters, but decided to test with a frer just in case. And, well, I guess I’m pregnant haha.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely positive! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Aphy

So happy for you!


----------



## missielibra

Congratulations!!


----------



## sunflower82

Definitely a bfp congratulations


----------



## mummy2lola

Omg that means u got that first line at 5dpo,I never even got squinters until 12dpo,the wait was agonising lol beautiful lines congratulations xx


----------



## josephine3

Congrats!!


----------

